# Denon DCT-R1



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Denon DCT-R1 (Ultra Rare Old School) | eBay


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

3 days left!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Hard to tell what color it is from the pictures. Looks like it could be silver but can't say for sure.


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Salami said:


> Hard to tell what color it is from the pictures. Looks like it could be silver but can't say for sure.


It is the aluminum faceplate. They only came in black or aluminum.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

That thing is sick! Price hasnt sky-rocketed either...


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

No, for the price it is well below the others of the same.


----------

